# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Ob!

## Chris_2k11

I've been thinking, has OB actually ever had a storyline on the show?   :Confused:

----------


## Luna

Yeah when he had the drinking problem that was quite big, haven't watched it in a while so dont know or cant think of anything else. But i think his characters brilliant him and max are hilarious together

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

He seems more like a background character at the moment, which is a shame.

----------


## Luna

Does anyone know OB's really name? And where the name OB  came from?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah, I would like to know. I have no idea.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's Sam O'Brien

----------


## Luna

aaaahhhh.....his characters name is Sam O'Brien

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

That makes sense!

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sam *O*'*B*rien - Get it!?   :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, I got it straight away, lol!

----------


## Luna

yip lol

----------


## Luna

Does anyone else think he looks like that guy from dawsons creek Joshua Jackson?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

He does, now you come to mention it!

----------


## Luna

> He does, now you come to mention it!


Good lol tought it was just me. Mentioned it in work and got really funny looks

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

He does resemble him. He has the same salutary look.

----------


## Angeltigger

He had  a big story line when he had a girlfriend who was called Roxie and Toby killed her and OB thought that Dan killed her as he was the last person that she was with... that why he keep drinking..

----------


## Luna

Oh thats right...i remember that now

----------


## Angeltigger

> He had  a big story line when he had a girlfriend who was called Roxie and Toby killed her and OB thought that Dan killed her as he was the last person that she was with... that why he keep drinking..


OB has been through a lot.. he did not know if he could love someone like he loved Roxie.. so that why he was having thoughts about Sophie/ Mel..

----------


## Angeltigger

Well ob has had lots of story lines, 

He had a big one when he had a girlfriend who was called Roxie and Toby killed her and OB thought that Dan killed her as he was the last person that she was with... that why he started drinking so that meant he never wash as much as he thought that he would not love anyone like he did with Roxie.

He had the storyline with Sophie/Mel when he was going out with sophie but she never drunk beer like he did so he went out with Mel instead.. he had the one where him and max sold red noses and they stained peoples noses and when he bought all the holiday stuff and filled up Maxâs shop with boxes. And they maked sophie and mel paint all the noses..

He had the storyline of when he got the fireworks and put them under the bed and Tom found them and set them off and the house went on fire. 

He had the story line when he helped max with Gnosh nosh as max never like Mandy being with Tony..

He had the story line when he and max ran away with Tony car and meet those girl who wanted to marry themâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

----------


## Angeltigger

_Well ob has had lots of story lines, 

He had a big one when he had a girlfriend who was called Roxie and Toby killed her and OB thought that Dan killed her as he was the last person that she was with... that why he started drinking so that meant he never wash as much as he thought that he would not love anyone like he did with Roxie.

He had the storyline with Sophie/Mel when he was going out with sophie but she never drunk beer like he did so he went out with Mel instead.. he had the one where him and max sold red noses and they stained peoples noses and when he bought all the holiday stuff and filled up Maxâs shop with boxes. And they maked sophie and mel paint all the noses..

He had the storyline of when he got the fireworks and put them under the bed and Tom found them and set them off and the house went on fire. 

He had the story line when he helped max with Gnosh nosh as max never like Mandy being with Tony..

He had the story line when he and max ran away with Tony car and meet those girl who wanted to marry themâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦._

----------


## Angeltigger

Sorry that i wrote it twice i press the wrong button

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i don't like ob that much as i think he is boring

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I like him, I think he needs to be given a big story line  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

i dont watch it much anymore but ive always thought ob was a good character

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

He's great, I like him! But has become a bit of a background character of late

----------


## Jenbobber

they definately need to give him a  big storyline, i can see why he annoys people of late. Maybe they should bring in a love storyline, they could have done so much more with the max and ob, sophie and mel storyline!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Definitely, I would like him to have a big storyline with Max, they are great together!

----------


## Angeltigger

> they definately need to give him a  big storyline, i can see why he annoys people of late. Maybe they should bring in a love storyline, they could have done so much more with the max and ob, sophie and mel storyline!!


He had a love Storyline, he had one with Roxie than she got killed.. then he did not know if he could love anyone else.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think he needs another one soon

----------


## Luna

I think part of the problem ith ob is that max overshadows him. They should kind of split them up for a while and give ob the chance to go it alone

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

But I like when they act togther

----------


## Luna

yeah they are good together but it would be good to see what they were like apart

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, I see your point  :Smile:

----------

